# Crane collapse?



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.king5.com/topstories/stories/NW_111606WABcranecollapseKC.44a853cf.html

bellevue?


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

i was just there recently!


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

wow, that is freaky, imagine just missing a disaster. i am watching the love feed now.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Things like this are all too common and often result in fatalities.


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

That's too bad, I wonder why it collapsed.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

yah. i am very suprised that cranes dont have the cable ties that most antennas have. i know the could get in the way but. are there no safty backups for a falure?


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Cables are difficult for some cranes though. For example, in dense areas its impossible and it puts alot of stress on the cables when the crane rotates. If a cable snaps, the lash from it is potentially fatal if it hits someone. There is nothing you can really do with cranes other than give them solid bases and give it a solid shaft and not a shaft which can be assembled from different pieces.


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

wow


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

i think cables would get in the way of the swing of the crane.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

yah thats what i was thinking but i did not know of any alternatives.


----------



## Telephone agent (Oct 19, 2014)

Full-scale global collapse? 

That's horrible!


----------

